# Postal Cigar Pen



## woknick (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is one of my favorite pens i have turned. Wrapped in old 3 cent stamps around the barrel with a CA finish.


----------



## soligen (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nicely done! Even the stamp colors complement!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 22, 2011)

IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 22, 2011)

Great Job. I've seen a lot of Sierra's done with stamps, but never a cigar. Looks great !!


----------



## louie (Jun 22, 2011)

Nick,

I am usually not a fan of copper plated kits, but the copper kit is complemented nicely by the stamps you selected. Nice job.


----------



## JimB (Jun 22, 2011)

Really nice. I always like the way the stamp pens look.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice pen!  Did you just lick and stick the stamps or did you use ca on the backs?  

Gary


----------



## woknick (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks, this was my first attempt at encasing the barrel with stamps. Next time I will try casting the barrel instead of using multiple CA layers.


----------



## woknick (Jun 22, 2011)

I used a glue stick on the stamps and pressed each one onto the barrel.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very, very nice.  Love the kit with those stamps.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 22, 2011)

Great idea.  That pen is awesome.


----------



## Finatic (Jun 22, 2011)

Very, Very Nice!


----------



## Bobalu (Jun 22, 2011)

Terrific looking pen. That must have taken a lot of CA to build it up to bushing height. This is certainly one pen I would love to have in my collection.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 22, 2011)

Tolerances are excellent. Expert


----------



## Tage (Jun 22, 2011)

I love that pen, nice job.  Curious....how did you know how far below the bushings to turn the blank to account for the thickness of the stamps and the CA.  Also, what type of blank did you use?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boxerman (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome pen.


----------



## rkimery (Sep 7, 2011)

Ever try to mail this one?  Bet it wouldn't get to the destination!
Very nice pen!  
Did you make this "blank" up and is it just stamps around the tube??


----------



## corian king (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice pen.Great work!


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 8, 2011)

best stamp pen i have seen so far


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 8, 2011)

Good looking pen.  Now go press the tip's coupler completely in.


----------

